# Oxygen absorbers



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Found this pic the other day. It's a chart of o2 absorber requirements. Does this look accurate to you veterans out there?









Also, is it possible to have too many in there? Doesn't seem like it but I figured I would check first. I'm ordering some this week and I was thinking about getting the 300cc in a 200 pack. My plan is to divide everything up into serving size bags and use the 300cc packs.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Seems light compared to other site I have referenced.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

sorry but I couldn't read your posting pic ....

first off, it's always a varied necessary usage because of the "pack" of the food .... beans, wheat, rice, for example, packs well & tite compared to things like pasta/spaghetti strands .... more entrapped air - more cc required ..... no such thing as having tooo much cc in a LTS storage .... it just absorbs down to an extreme point where there's barely a registered 02 level .... 

you can break it down by proportion .... 2000cc per 5 gallon bucket is on average (20 X 30 inch mylar bag)..... toss in another 500-600cc if you are packing the exampled spaghetti strands ..... by proportion, a gallon sized mylar bag goes with an absorber load of 500cc ......

please remember that the "open air" time on 02 absorbers is 15 minutes ..... overall shelf storage of factory packed 02 absorbers is 1 year ..... try to buy packs with the blue/pink indicators included


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah the chart had the differences. Sorry. It was a pic sent to me that I passed on from my phone. Looks like what you're saying is going along with the chart. Thanks!!

Edit: looked again and yes the chart seems to be running lighter. Ill shoot for overkill


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Here is the site your picture is from:

http://mylarpro.com/Oxygen_Absorbers_Chart.html

Here is the chart I use. I have no idea how accurate it is but it seems inline with others i have read.

_There is an error in this chart though. The section for 1 gallon bags in beans and past is off. Find the correct number by dividing the reccomended amount for the 5 or 6 gallon._

https://www.usaemergencysupply.com/emergency_supplies/oxygen_absorber_recommended_amounts.htm

I disagree with the 15 minutes that Illini posted.

According to this they do _almost_ nothing in the first 12 hours.

https://www.usaemergencysupply.com/...storage/oxygen_absorber_chemical_reaction.htm


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Cool! Thanks PB! I'm glad I decided to get that checked out.


----------



## Navajo (Mar 4, 2013)

packing spagetti or pasta in 5 gal buckets, to save on O2 absobers...

drop a little dry ice in to displace most of the O2. then drop in an absorber.

Place in tablespoon size lump of ice pack with items, place lid on top, do not press it down yet, wait 8 hrs for dry ice to melt, life edge of lid, drop in absorber, press and seal lid shut.


Better safe than sorry and it don't cost much at all.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Where does one procure dry ice?


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

PackerBacker said:


> Where does one procure dry ice?


Just about any large grocery store will carry dry ice.


----------



## Navajo (Mar 4, 2013)

Wal Mart is where I buy mine


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

I work at a cylinder fill plant. I get free dry ice.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

8thDayStranger said:


> I work at a cylinder fill plant. I get free dry ice.


Do you realise the advantage you have? If i were you i would look into the freeze drying process. Its the PREMIUM way to long term store foods.


----------

